# Mushu Commish <:



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Here you go, Skyewillow. Hope you like 










I will get the rest of the requests/commissions done by the end of the weekend hopefully.

(Pssst shameless self plug: If anyone's interested, I'll paint and mail you a pic of your fish for $5 :B )


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you really nailed the iridescence on his scales! I love it!!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> you really nailed the iridescence on his scales! I love it!!


Glad you like it! I tried to mix some blue into the iridescence but it doesn't really show up ^^;


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

trust me, it looks wonky in person too. XD


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

it looks awesome, i,m still getting my orders ready so please don't do mine until we're sure they will get to you


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

very beautiful.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks!



Indigo Betta said:


> it looks awesome, i,m still getting my orders ready so please don't do mine until we're sure they will get to you


No problem, I'll be ready whenever you are


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Sea Dragon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I'll be ready whenever you are


thanks


----------

